# Split fingernails - teabags.



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

For Jean:

Just Google "How to repair split fingernails" and you will enter a world of information on teabags and fingernails !
Have fun !
Bill


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I never! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great tip! ha ha


----------

